# Isdn - Kanalbündelung...



## Waterstorm (23. April 2005)

Hi ,
also ich surfe atm noch auf isdn (arcor lahmärsche stelle ne um) und manchmal auch auf 2 Leitungen. Nunja wenn ich auf 2 Leitungen surfe kann ich ja nicht telefonieren und da hätte mich interessiert ob es ein Tool gibt welches ,wenn ein Anruf hier ankommt, einfach die eine Leitung wieder freischaltet ohne reconnect...


----------



## Freak2k (18. Mai 2005)

sowas geht nicht, da in diesem moment ja auch die zweite leitung belegt ist!
wie soll das tool realisieren, dass ein anruf kommt, wenn keiner durchkommen kann?!


----------



## BobRoss (19. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann gibt's da zB von T-Online ein Tool. Da gab's ne Funktion "Bei Anruf zweiten Kanal abstellen".

Mir fällt der Name partout nicht mehr ein, sorry. Es dürfte aber, so wie ich die T-'ler kenne, wohl das einzige auf deren Seite sein, das man sich kostenlos runterladen darf 


Ich setz das Ganze hier jetzt als Gerücht in die Welt, weil ich mir nicht mehr 100%ig sicher bin. Aber ich glaube schon, dass...

Grüße,
BobRoss


----------



## McVader83 (21. Mai 2005)

Bei ISDN hat man theoretisch 3 Kanäle. Die beiden B-Kanäle um zu telefonieren oder Daten zu übertragen und einen D-Kanal mit sehr geringer Bandbreite über den nur Zusatzdaten übertragen werden. Zum Beispiel der Gebührenzählerklick. Soweit ich weiß wird die Anrufsignalisierung auch über den D-Kanal vorgenommen. Also sollte es rein theoretisch möglich sein, das es so ein Tool gibt. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das Fritz!Web sowas unterstützt. Zumindest würde ich das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (27. Mai 2005)

fritzweb von avm, fällt mir spontan ein, der ISDN-Manager von t-offline als zweites.


----------



## MC-René (4. Juli 2005)

Guckst Du hier:

http://service.t-online.de/c/06/59/44/659440.html

Das Tool von der Teledoof!

Weis aber nicht, ob das konfigurierbar ist, sodass damit auch andere (CBC) Anbieter genutzt werden können.


----------

